# Cockatiel Breeders in Michigan????



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello all,

I was wondering-does anyone know of any breeders in MI that have baby cockatiels available?

I'm looking for a young male, and heavily prefer a lutino or heavy pied. 

I've searched and searched and searched but I seem to keep coming up dry. I know there are a couple of postings here and there, but the birds are either older/untame/not the right mutation. 

Any advice would really help!

(PS I got my Whiteface pearl male cockatiel 5 months ago from an awesome breeder...She has a clutch of _possible_ heavy pieds coming up in 1.5-2 months, but if anything else pops up before then I'd be so interested! She's a 150 mile drive one way from us-we're in the Metro Detroit area).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

birdbreeders.com has a list of breeders but I don't know how up to date it is.


----------



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

Already looked  It's not very up to date. I was hoping someone here breeds tiels and had what I was looking for


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

I live half an hour from Brighton and I got my lutino Ty at this bird breeder in Amherst, Ohio. It's a two or three hour drive depending on the traffic. It's called the Bird Loft, formerly known as Mary's Bird World, and it's been active since the eighties.
The waiting list is a living ****, though. I've waited since November and only just got my bird.


----------



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh wow, do they have a website?


----------

